

US Government Shuts Down - clarky07
http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/30/politics/shutdown-showdown/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
greyfade
I really wish people would call for a vote of no confidence and remove
everyone who appears uncooperative.

Bonus points: Clean slate.

